
Ask HN: Is there a way to retrieve the questions I ask Siri on my Homepod? - vivekadithya
I would like to see the queries I ask &#x27;Siri&#x27; on Homepod. Is there a way to access them, like Google&#x27;s My Activity?
======
blabla_blublu
Unfortunately, there's no way to do it currently. How do you like using your
homePod ? What are somethings that you like / dislike about it ?

